# Abloy Front Door Lock is loose - how to open to tighten



## Gencon (Apr 10, 2008)

Depends on which model you have.
Some have a hidden allen screw behind a little cover on the twist knob. This allen screw hold the knob in place. Remove the knob to expose the mounting screws.
Others may have the entire inside trim piece as a threaded unit. Try threading it off if there is no allen screw set up.


----------



## Wayne_in_Canada (Apr 16, 2008)

Bingo !! Thanks Gencon !! Thanks so much for your quick reply !!!

There was indeed a small cover, which when I originally tried to "unscrew", seemed stuck....but it seems to be more of a snap-in hole cover...Once I managed to pry it out, I could easily see the recessed Allen key heads....

Now, I also have some other Abloy straight deadbolts which are Key lock ONLY on both sides... There is no visible hole to access. Are you suggesting that the outer "decorative" ring can be spun and threaded off ? I am spinning it and it doesn't seem to get any tighter or looser.....

Tks,
wayne...


----------



## sodie14 (Oct 3, 2009)

*abloy deadbolt*

the type of deadbolt that i believe you are referring to is called a doubly cylinder deadbolt. on the inside of the door, you should be able to pop out the ring and expose 2 screws that hold it together. the ring you want to pop out is the circular ring that surrounds the key cylinder (the part you put your key into) you should be able to pry it out with a small straight screw driver, or a small pick.


----------



## holl (Sep 24, 2012)

I have the same problem with my Abloy front door lock. How do you pry off the little cover on the turn knob. I can't quite seem to figure it out. Any suggestions?


----------

